# Quality plane for years to come.



## CreekWoodworker

Nice review. I have the same plane and love it. I didn't get the front knob but I did purchased the chamfer guide. it works well also. I bought the plane when the price was a little higher last summer, Lee Valley sent me a check for the difference when they dropped the price (I didn't even ask for it). I've been very happy with all my Lee Valley tools.


----------



## blackcherry

It one of my most used block plane and man dose it hold its cutting edge.


----------



## gmerteng

I have this plane also and i use it alot. Lee valley has very nice tools i am really impressed with there stuff.


----------



## woodworm

Me too, like this plane so much. I like the lever cap locking mechanism - it uses lever cap wheel. The blade does not play side way while we are tightening the lever cap.


----------

